# Rant: Cultural marxist gay agendas in my childrens cartoons



## Brazen (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh boy, they're finally tapping into the 10 year old transvestite demographic.

EDIT: Youtube video got pulled for morally justifying the Holocaust, here's the Facebook page with the video.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 29, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA I don't know what's better, the video or the comments!


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 29, 2012)

The fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2012)

The 'she-s-p' made me chuckle. x3

Looks like it would be a pretty funny animation.


----------



## Kixu (Oct 29, 2012)

Aaaaand the video just came down for copyright infringement.

Interesting.

Can't find anything about it elsewhere, either.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 29, 2012)

Kixu said:


> Aaaaand the video just came down for copyright infringement.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Can't find anything about it elsewhere, either.



Darn, I was hoping it would get pulled for promoting terrorism instead.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2012)

any other links to the "marxist atheist gay" show in question?


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 29, 2012)

Aetius said:


> any other links to the "marxist atheist gay" show in question?



Right herre: http://www.facebook.com/SheZow

The opening sequence is on the page.


----------



## zachhart12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Can't find the video on the page


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2012)

I need to login with Facebook?

Fuck that, I don't even remember my FB login :roll:


----------



## Kixu (Oct 29, 2012)

They took it off the facebook page too.

Seriously curious what's going on here.

EDIT: if this thing gets cancelled, I'mma be pissed.  I really wanted to see an episode of it, dammit!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2012)

Brazen upset their feelings, I guess.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 29, 2012)

GO HERE:http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/shezow go to sanguruchoblogah's post hurry, before it gets taken down.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 29, 2012)

Liek, WOOOOOOOOOW, that was pretty gaaaaeeeeeeeey!


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 29, 2012)

seriously not sure if this is good or bad for what ever community this is trying to help.


----------



## Mittens (Oct 29, 2012)

That was catchy...  but wow, what a retarded show.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 29, 2012)

Fucking hipsters.


----------



## zachhart12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Where's the viiid?


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 29, 2012)

scroll down lots


----------



## zachhart12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> scroll down lots



Ok that page is a mindfuck. What the hell is it calllled? D:


----------



## Brazen (Oct 29, 2012)

For those who can't find the video, watch this or this instead (not safe for soul), it'll simulate the feelings the original invokes.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2012)

At least its not "Honey Boo Boo, The animated series".


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 29, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Ok that page is a mindfuck. What the hell is it calllled? D:



it's the 19th tile down


----------



## Percy (Oct 29, 2012)

Aetius said:


> At least its not "Honey Boo Boo, The animated series".



I will die inside if that's ever made.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2012)

Percy said:


> I will die inside if that's ever made.



I'll kill you for you so you don't have to suffer. Cause I like ya like that.


----------



## zachhart12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> it's the 19th tile down



I don't COUNT 19!!!!  Could you take a screenshot for me?  *sighs and is annoyed*


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 29, 2012)

Found one vid on Vimeo. Apparently it's on Disney...

http://www.viddler.com/v/d0371341


----------



## Kixu (Oct 29, 2012)

@Ozriel
That's the original short that the series would be based upon.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shorty_McShorts'_Shorts

Season 2, episode 10


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 29, 2012)

Kixu said:


> @Ozriel
> That's the original short that the series would be based upon.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shorty_McShorts'_Shorts
> ...



I can't really find anything else except for that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2012)

Kixu said:


> Aaaaand the video just came down for copyright infringement.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Can't find anything about it elsewhere, either.



Have you even been to /co/? Those fuckers are all over it.

A delicious trap super hero. It's fucking perfect.


----------



## Kixu (Oct 29, 2012)

@Saliva
Wasn't able to find anything about it on /co/, but I might've just missed it.  I did, however, discover that "The Looney Toons Show" exists.

My week is set.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Oct 29, 2012)

Shitstorm's gonna be bigger than Sandy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2012)

JesusFish said:


> Fucking hipsters.



What does that mean?



Kixu said:


> I did, however, discover that "The Looney Toons Show" exists.



Just how long have you been living under that rock?


----------



## Kixu (Oct 29, 2012)

Since may 2011, apparently.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry guys, I'm late to the party what's all this abou-
*watches video*
Media shitstorm in 5. . . 4 . . . 3 . . .


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh look, another crap flash animated cartoon that has unremarkable ideas and plots.  WAIT, TRANSGENDER ANGLE, LET'S PRETEND THE SHOW MATTERS AS EITHER A GAME CHANGING MEDIA FRANCHISE OR AS SOMETHING THAT WILL RUIN CHILDREN'S MINDS.

I'm gonna go watch The Venture Bros, with it's beautiful digital ink and paint.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 29, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Oh look, another crap flash animated cartoon that has unremarkable ideas and plots.  WAIT, TRANSGENDER ANGLE, LET'S PRETEND THE SHOW MATTERS AS EITHER A GAME CHANGING MEDIA FRANCHISE OR AS SOMETHING THAT WILL RUIN CHILDREN'S MINDS.
> 
> I'm gonna go watch The Venture Bros, with it's beautiful digital ink and paint.


I soooooo can't wait until Foxnews gets wind of this.


Also I have to ask, what's up with Disney and making crap flash animation cartoons?  It's like all they offer anymore is either live action stuff or crappily put together cartoons that look like a high school student animated it.  I have nothing against using flash to create cartoons, it's just Disney is a media giant with insane amounts of money.  They should be able to commission better looking cartoons.  It'd be like if the newest star trek movie was still filmed in someone's garage and using cardboard cutout backdrops for the set.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Oh look, another crap flash animated cartoon that has unremarkable ideas and plots.  WAIT, TRANSGENDER ANGLE, LET'S PRETEND THE SHOW MATTERS AS EITHER A GAME CHANGING MEDIA FRANCHISE OR AS SOMETHING THAT WILL RUIN CHILDREN'S MINDS.



I expect it to be just as shitty as Johnny Test.

The only reason I care about it is because it could potentially become incredible fap material by concept alone.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 29, 2012)

Saliva said:


> The only reason I care about it is because it could potentially become incredible fap material by concept alone.


Too much information dude.


I only care cause I want to see the media lose their minds about this.  I'm going to need a lot of popcorn for the imminent drama.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2012)

Brazen said:


> For those who can't find the video, watch this or this instead (not safe for soul), it'll simulate the feelings the original invokes.



The first one was cute.

At least they used reasonably cute fursuits in it :roll:


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 29, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I don't COUNT 19!!!!  Could you take a screenshot for me?  *sighs and is annoyed*



I would think that a man who can walk around in a fursuit would be able to find his way down 19 tiles, now 20 tiles, just look for the thing with changing pictures that has the arrow on it that says 1:00, if you don't see it stop using Internet Explorer and Get onto Chrome like the rest of us. (sorry for harsh words, but really, it can't be that hard to find, Toshabi found it.


----------



## Aldino (Oct 30, 2012)

This show had to have been made by furries, its the only way this makes any logical sense.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I soooooo can't wait until Foxnews gets wind of this.
> 
> 
> Also I have to ask, what's up with Disney and making crap flash animation cartoons?  It's like all they offer anymore is either live action stuff or crappily put together cartoons that look like a high school student animated it.  I have nothing against using flash to create cartoons, it's just Disney is a media giant with insane amounts of money.  They should be able to commission better looking cartoons.  It'd be like if the newest star trek movie was still filmed in someone's garage and using cardboard cutout backdrops for the set.



Once Fox News gets wind of it, Disney will drop it like a bad habit. Then Cartoon Network probably will pick it up.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 31, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I soooooo can't wait until Foxnews gets wind of this.
> 
> 
> Also I have to ask, what's up with Disney and making crap flash animation cartoons?  It's like all they offer anymore is either live action stuff or crappily put together cartoons that look like a high school student animated it.  I have nothing against using flash to create cartoons, it's just Disney is a media giant with insane amounts of money.  They should be able to commission better looking cartoons.  It'd be like if the newest star trek movie was still filmed in someone's garage and using cardboard cutout backdrops for the set.



Because Disney knows that it no longer needs to put effort anymore into their cartoons to churn a profit. Walt is probably rolling in his grave as we speak


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

Ricky said:


> The first one was cute.
> 
> At least they used reasonably cute fursuits in it :roll:


Oh shit that purple suiter wa the one that skydived in suit


----------



## Ricky (Oct 31, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Oh shit that purple suiter wa the one that skydived in suit



Did the guy he tandemed with know about this? :lol:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol, proooobably not XD


----------



## RaththeBlackDragon (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow what did i just f ing look at that was. wow.  just wow.   I've seen that show.  definition.                   gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.!!!!.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 2, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Also I have to ask, what's up with Disney and making crap flash animation cartoons?



Says the brony.


----------



## zachhart12 (Nov 2, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Says the brony.



pwned


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 2, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Says the brony.


Says the furry :v

I don't have problems with people using flash to animate, it bugs me that disney is a multi-billion dollar company and they can't commission cartoons with higher animation budgets.  It'd be like if when Avatar 2(the one with the blue people aliens) came out instead of being beautiful eye candy it looked like it was made in second life.  This is Disney, the company that brought us fantasia, lion king, dumbo, peter pan, mickey mouse, the three caballeros and countless other timeless cartoons.  Why can't they make good cartoons anymore?  Just turn on the tv to the disney channel, it's primarily stuff like hannah montana, the suite life of zack and cody or extremely poorly animated cartoons with no real redeming qualities to them with no likeable characters that is the equivalent of if Tommy Wiseau directed a cartoon being animated by high school students.


----------

